# Polar Lights new stuff from WF!



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I Almost forgot. I talked to the guys at Polar Lights and found out they are doing a reissue of the Spaceship from Forbidden Planet and Robby the Robot. Also a Aurora Kong reissue with a new head sculpt and some other "kong related stuff" Kinda surprised nobody mentioned it yet, or maybe its old news.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> I Almost forgot. I talked to the guys at Polar Lights and found out they are doing a reissue of the Spaceship from Forbidden Planet and Robby the Robot. Also a Aurora Kong reissue with a new head sculpt and some other "kong related stuff" Kinda surprised nobody mentioned it yet, or maybe its old news.





Great stuff!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Apparently, they are also ding a 1/1000 Akira class starship from Star Trek. The kit is supposed to be about 17in. long.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

All news to me. Anyone else have any other PL info on upcoming stuff to watch for? Curious to see the new head for Kong...and other Kong related stuff. Any info on exactly what Kong related stuff is in the works?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

MartinHatfield said:


> Apparently, they are also ding a 1/1000 Akira class starship from Star Trek. The kit is supposed to be about 17in. long.


I would love that - I'll also believe it when I see it on shelves...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic news indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm definitely stoked about the spaceship! Missed out on this one the first time around. Did they have any release schedule?

Wayne


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Any website address for the "new" Pl? Thrush.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Go Tom Go!

And let's get crackin' on a 1/350 TOS E, m'kay? ")


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

what would be even better was if they re released the Jupiter 2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

An Aurora Kong with a new head sculpt? THAT will never fly...
Tom


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Actually, they had a survey asking folks if they would be interested in another C57-D, Robby and King Kong. No official word on releases.

Rob


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So nothing officially confirmed then......just a survey! I'd like to see a new Kong and V Rex sculpt from the Peter Jackson film if you're reading this PL, plus a new head for the Mummy 99 kit.....oh and that cool 98 Godzilla that was never released (had to get that in).


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i hope they got a positive response on the survey . i'd like to see Robby get a re-release for sure . 
hb


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

beck said:


> i hope they got a positive response on the survey . i'd like to see Robby get a re-release for sure .
> hb


Geewhiz, they didnt even ask me to take the survey! I saw movie stills of Robbie and Kong at their table and asked "I see these pics of robby and Kong, does that mean we will see reissues of Robbie and a new Kong kit?" The answer I got was "Yes, we plan on reissueing the C57D and Robbie, and the Aurora Kong with a new head sculpt and other related Kong stuff".. No survey mentioned to me.LOL I do hope the really come out with this stuff.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Are we talking Tom Lowe R2 or PL RC ERTL?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

LT Firedog said:


> Are we talking Tom Lowe R2 or PL RC ERTL?


Tom Lowe supposedly bought PL back from RC2  Dunno if AMT/ERTL went along with that?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

LT Firedog said:


> Are we talking Tom Lowe R2 or PL RC ERTL?


Tom Lowe purchased Learning Curve's mold inventory as Learning Curve (formerly RC2) was getting out of the model business. This inventory included all the existing molds from AMT, MPC and Polar Lights. Reissues from all three of these model companies should start showing up sometime this fall. Plans are in the works for new kits to appear sometime in the future.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Capt. Krik said:


> Tom Lowe purchased Learning Curve's mold inventory as Learning Curve (formerly RC2) was getting out of the model business. This inventory included all the existing molds from AMT, MPC and Polar Lights. Reissues from all three of these model companies should start showing up sometime this fall. Plans are in the works for new kits to appear sometime in the future.


I don't think he actually purchased the molds. Even Tom doesn't have that kind of cash.
If I remember correctly, he does have the rights to use the molds. 
I'd have to dig up the original thread and read the announcement again though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The heck with all this speculation! I went straight to the source, i.e., the Round 2 web site. Sure enough, they've added a plastic model kits page with the AMT, MPC, and Polar Lights releases listed right on it (Tom had the decency to add a disclaimer that the release dates are subject to change...). Check it out for yourselves: http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/newsdetail.aspx?id=32

Mark McG.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

D'oh! Thanks, Mark. I bookmarked this site when it was first announced but this is the first time that I revisited the site. Lots of new info since my last visit. I am not real excited about much of this stuff quite yet. Some of it I already have. If he gets that Wonder Woman kit rolling then there will be drool all over the floor!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

According to Tom's interview in the latest Scale Auto magazine, the kits should start appearing in September. I don't recall if he included a huge grain of salt with that, however.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> I don't think he actually purchased the molds. Even Tom doesn't have that kind of cash.
> If I remember correctly, he does have the rights to use the molds.
> I'd have to dig up the original thread and read the announcement again though.


You're correct, Tay. It is the rights to use the molds and not the molds themselves. That's what happens when you don't proofread your own posts.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

LT Firedog said:


> Are we talking Tom Lowe R2 or PL RC ERTL?


Yes...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> Geewhiz, they didnt even ask me to take the survey! I saw movie stills of Robbie and Kong at their table and asked "I see these pics of robby and Kong, does that mean we will see reissues of Robbie and a new Kong kit?" The answer I got was "Yes, we plan on reissueing the C57D and Robbie, and the Aurora Kong with a new head sculpt and other related Kong stuff".. No survey mentioned to me.LOL I do hope the really come out with this stuff.




Did you get an idea or hint of what this other Kong stuff might be otto?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope ,they gave me no another hints.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not sure if you guys have seen this shot yet.
http://public.fotki.com/johda/wonderfest-2008-lou/dealers-room/img1679.html


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

If you notice, the gentleman is placing one of the surveys (blue sheet) into the box. Supposedly, there's going to be a drawing (don't remember what the prize is).


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this shot yet.
> http://public.fotki.com/johda/wonderfest-2008-lou/dealers-room/img1679.html


hi robiwon, glad to see you post hows things ?
Bert


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I'm sorry to be so negative but they're producing an Akira?!?! I know there's a lot of you out there who'd love this but after the 257 of you have bought three kits each, who'd buy the other 50,000 or so needed to make a profit?

On the other hand, this might be just as successful as the ERTL Yamaguchi.

Of course, the Akira kit might just be the old NX kit with the stand mount on the top of the saucer.

Everything else I saw at the PL booth was a reissue (D-7, NX, Robby) but they did have the cutest givaway - a card sheet which could be cut up to make a replica 3 1/2" x 5' original Enterprise box with a picture of the parts inside.

Still, there's potential there (and a whole backlog of possible reissues).

Jim


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

The guy behind the table told me that their next 1/350 scale kit would be the TOS E, but that it was 2+ years away.

And I really don't get the Akira thing ...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

model maker said:


> hi robiwon, glad to see you post hows things ?
> Bert


Hey there Bert, plugging away at some movie props lately. I just finished wiring three sabers for a member on the RPF, finished up a resin Indy Idol (hey, that's a "figure"), and I'm gathering bits to build a new Pulse Rifle from Aliens! Plastic modeling has been slow lately.

While I'm not a big Star Trek fan, I kinda like the Akira. I'm happy to see something other than another Enterprise. Plus, it will lend itself well to all the Trek kitbashers out there as well. I'm sure they will appreciate some different parts now.

Well back to the work bench.....now where did I put that Thompson magazine..........


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

good to hear from you ! I will be away from the computer for a few days as we are moving to our new house and will have to get settled in.
Bert


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

RossW said:


> The guy behind the table told me that their next 1/350 scale kit would be the TOS E, but that it was 2+ years away.
> 
> And I really don't get the Akira thing ...



I heard the same thing from someone on the Trek Prop Zone forum.
2010 release of TOS E. No facts to back it up, just repeating what I heard.

Hope it's true! I'll build several!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope I live long enough!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

A TOS Enterprise measuring 30" coming from Polar Lights ?!!!


----------

